# Interval Getaways - Bonus Week Cert for purchasing today 9/17/08



## barza11 (Sep 17, 2008)

I was just checking out Interval's site and saw they have something called daily deals going on.  They're giving away a bonus vacation week today.  Does anyone know how long this is going on for? Do you think they are going to have other deals?


----------



## rsnash (Sep 17, 2008)

Great catch. I'm furiously searching and checking vacation time w/dh to see if we can take advantage of this. One thing, I see the special daily deal ad, but don't see anything about the bonus week as I go through the booking process. I checked by going through a res up to the point of entering payment and see nothing regarding this. Do you think it needs to be done over the phone?


----------



## ann824 (Sep 17, 2008)

I got an email saying they were having a deal each day this week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 17, 2008)

I just read an email titled "7 Day Event Begins Today"; II is running a 7-day "Daily Deals" promotion through 9/24.  Today's deal is an AC with the purchase of any Getaway that's booked today.  You should have an email notification with a link.  If not, check the "Alerts" section after you sign in to II.

The email and the website don't say that you have to phone in, so I'd guess that the AC will show up in your account similar to the way other online transactions work.  In other words, you'll see the AC after the Getaway purchase has been finalized and added to your account (24-36 hours typically?)

The promotion looks interesting enough to check every day...
Susan


----------



## barza11 (Sep 17, 2008)

It says the certificate will be mailed or emailed to you ...


Terms & Conditions *This offer applies only to Getaways booked today, September 17, 2008. Cannot be combined with any other Interval International offer. Certain regional restrictions may prevent you from participating in this offer. *Certificate will either be mailed or emailed to you based on your member preferences on file.*Offer ends end of day today, September 17, 2008, but may be withdrawn at any time. Use of the Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate is subject to availability and redeemable from 59 days prior to travel.


----------



## CATBinCO (Sep 17, 2008)

And you still need to pay the exchange fee to use the AC....$329 for 2 bdrm.


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so interested in this!!! Has anyone actually bought a Getaway today and received confirmation of the AC? Unfortunately, I just bought one 2 weeks ago for Orlando. I don't really need another Getaway, but those AC's really really work for me. Does anyone know where to find the restrictions for these AC's? Looks like you can only use them for flexchange. Any other restrictions? Is it listed somewhere that the 2br exchange fee would be $329 or is that a pretty standard exchange fee. I'm also wondering if you can only pick accommodations from the "Getaways" pool instead of as a regular exchange. When I renewed my II membership, they gave me an "AC" but it was for $200 off a Getaway week within 59 days. Would love to get a bonus week but not sure how good of a deal it really is.


----------



## gregloucks (Sep 17, 2008)

Cigarboo - I just checked with II.  The rep that I spoke with said that the bonus weeks are the same as the AC's that they have been issuing this year -the same grid, the same fee ($199/$249/$299) based upon unit size, etc.  EXCEPT that all holiday peirods will be excluded even during the Flexchage period.


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder if you can still purchase this special since its still posted as Today's daily deal.

T&C say cutoff is yesterday but there is no new deal yet.


----------



## rsnash (Sep 18, 2008)

I logged in this morning and it has the same "daily deal" advertised, but the T&C still says it expires "today" "September, 17, 2008." Well, today is now the 18th, they need to update the site.


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks greglouks! Getting an AC would have been great even if it had a few restrictions. I always love looking during the flexchange time. Doesn't matter though, as I missed out on the "deal." They seemed to have posted the deal late in the day and now they haven't posted the new deal for 9/18 yet. Sure doesn't give a lot of time to decide and work out vacation details. I found out about the 7 days of deals through a link on an email II sent, but I don't see where you can find the daily deals, if you just log onto the II site. Anyways, hope someone was able to take advantage of this. I'm very excited to see what else they will offer these next few days.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 18, 2008)

They've now posted today's "deal" - $99 Getaway for a studio in Breckenridge or Cocoa Beach.  Not nearly on the same level as yesterday's deal - I did not book one, but saw some nice-looking Getaways yesterday, including one in a studio at Four Seasons Troon for less than $300 for the week (in September.)

I'm hoping for a renewal deal myself that offers 5 years for the price of 3 or something...


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 18, 2008)

> They've now posted today's "deal" - $99 Getaway for a studio in Breckenridge or Cocoa Beach.



Today's deal is not quite as exciting, but better than nothing. Can't wait to see what's for tomorrow. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 19, 2008)

*Friday's deal*

Today's deal is a Getaway to Florida in any size unit for $179 now through mid-December.  Excludes Orlando, but lots of other locations, including some very nice resorts.  If I weren't booked into OKW in October I would take one of these instead that week!


----------



## suesam (Sep 19, 2008)

I am going to  Marriott BeachPlace Towers in November....1 bedroom for $179.00. What is so exciting is that a friend of mine who I really worry about because she works way too much is going and I know I could not have talked her into it if it was not such a spur of the moment and such a good deal. It was definitely an impulse thing for both of us and we both feel really, really good about it! 

Now I gotta shop for airfare!


----------



## Kola (Sep 19, 2008)

Indeed there are some excellent $179 Florida offers but only till mid-Dec.  Too bad I am committed to a different destination  

K.


----------



## suesam (Sep 19, 2008)

barza11

I am so glad you posted this!! I would not have looked!! 
Thanks so much!
I am so thrilled!!! 

Sue


----------



## Valleykat (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it one of these when it's gone, it's gone things?  Like a limited supply or something?  Because I am getting "no new alerts at this time," when I log in.


----------



## Kimberly614 (Sep 19, 2008)

Valleykat:

I no longer see the alert either but if you search getaways, the deal is still there (at least at BeachPlace Towers which is what I searched).  $154 for new or gold interval members; otherwise, $179.


----------



## Valleykat (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly.  I found them by searching FL locations.  Does anyone know if you can use a guest certificate with these?


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 19, 2008)

Tashamen, thanks for posting the daily deals. For some reason, I haven't been able to find out what the deal of the day is. It doesn't show up in my alerts and the old email link I received doesn't take me to any specials. It would be great if you or someone else who has access,  post them for the rest of us who seem to not be finding these deals in our II account.


----------



## Kola (Sep 19, 2008)

Most likely many of the $179 Florida deals offered today are gone by now. You will still find some by simply searching Florida Getaway destinations. Keep in mind tomorrow's special will be different ... and unpredictable ! Keep searching.

K.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 19, 2008)

Valleykat said:


> Thanks Kimberly.  I found them by searching FL locations.  Does anyone know if you can use a guest certificate with these?



Yes, I bought one for Daytona Beach and issued a Guest Cert.

Ray


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 20, 2008)

Today's deal: Saturday Sept.20th, is get a free guest certificate($39 value) if you buy a Getaway today. I'm crossing my fingers that they're saving the best for last. I would love to see another deal like the one they offered the first day. I'm kicking myself for not picking up one of those Getaways with a free AC.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Summary of Offers so Far*

September 17, 2008 - AC with the purchase of any Getaway .
September 18, 2008 - $99 Getaway for a studio in Breckenridge or Cocoa Beach.
September 19, 2008 - Getaway to Florida in any size unit for $179 now through mid-December. Excludes Orlando.
September 20, 2008 - Any Getaway qualifies for a FREE Guest Certificate (a value of $39).
September 21, 2008 - Fairmont Hot Springs, British Columbia, Canada – 1-Bedroom From $99 Per Week. Branson Missouri – Studio From $139 Per Week


----------



## barza11 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Interval Surprise sell*

Today they have British Columbia FMH at $99 until Dec 13, 2008 for 1 bedrooms. Wonder when they will have the free A/C or if they will have them at all?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2008)

barza11 said:


> Today they have British Columbia FMH at $99 until Dec 13, 2008 for 1 bedrooms. Wonder when they will have the free A/C or if they will have them at all?



They offered the free AC on the first day, Semptember 17th. Thay may or may not offer it again.


----------



## Danette (Sep 22, 2008)

*Monday's Deal*

TODAY'S DAILY DEAL!
Stateline, Nevada– Studio from $99 Per Week
Cradled in the Sierra Nevada mountains, the beautiful Lake Tahoe region is hard to top. Outstanding golf courses, casinos, exhilarating nightlife, restaurants and more draw millions of visitors annually. Leave the stress of the real world behind for a few days, visit Stateline, Nevada.

Myrtle Beach, South Carolina– 1-bedroom from $149 Per Week
Visitors to Myrtle Beach enjoy a myriad of activities including more than 1,700 restaurants, numerous live shows for every age and every taste, water parks, and shopping malls. The area has more public golf courses per person than anywhere in the United States.

Hurry! This great deal ends today. Check back tomorrow for a new offer. Daily Deals end September 24, 2008.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Danette said:


> TODAY'S DAILY DEAL!
> Stateline, Nevada– Studio from $99 Per Week
> Cradled in the Sierra Nevada mountains, the beautiful Lake Tahoe region is hard to top. Outstanding golf courses, casinos, exhilarating nightlife, restaurants and more draw millions of visitors annually. Leave the stress of the real world behind for a few days, visit Stateline, Nevada.
> 
> ...




These are totally different than what mine shows. It changes each time you refresh the page.

Currently showing:
Cancun
Orlando
Naples, FL

Terry


----------



## tashamen (Sep 22, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> These are totally different than what mine shows. It changes each time you refresh the page.
> 
> Currently showing:
> Cancun
> ...



That's weird.  Mine shows the Myrtle Beach and Stateline deals even if I refresh the page in the daily deals.


----------



## Kola (Sep 22, 2008)

I get Myrtle Beach and Stateline listed as specials but prices shown are $224 for a studio up to $394 for two bdr. I don't see any special price discounts listed at all. Confusing. I am not interested in either destination.

K.


----------



## JDizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

*FYI*

thinez3, 

I think you were looking at the deals below the Daily Deal icon. Those are different then the Daily Deals promotion. If you click on the icon that says Daily Deals it will take you to todays delas.
Hope that helps


----------



## Kola (Sep 23, 2008)

No exiting deals today. Looks like Inteval run out of steam.


----------



## Danette (Sep 23, 2008)

*Tuesday 9-23*

Yep, they are back to the free Guest Certificate for any Getaway purchased today.

Danette   

one more day . . .


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe if the stock market tanks again, they'll bring back the free AC's.:hysterical:


----------



## barza11 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Bonus Certs*

TODAY'S DAILY DEAL!
Purchase any Getaway today and receive a Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate *.

With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious 2-bedroom unit choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide (exchange fee applies).

Don't miss out on this great travel deal available today only! Book a Getaway, plus get an extra week's vacation.


----------



## sachs1999 (Sep 24, 2008)

anyone consider buying a getaway and not using it just for the AC? sounds nuts but if I can get into dvc or hawaii, ect on a flexchange why not


----------



## Kola (Sep 24, 2008)

barza11 said:


> TODAY'S DAILY DEAL!
> Purchase any Getaway today and receive a Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate *.
> 
> With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious 2-bedroom unit choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide (exchange fee applies).
> ...



That's what I call a real BONUS and all without depositing your week.. Compare this offer to the so-called "3 for 1 bonus" promoted by some people !

K,


----------



## tashamen (Sep 24, 2008)

sachs1999 said:


> anyone consider buying a getaway and not using it just for the AC? sounds nuts but if I can get into dvc or hawaii, ect on a flexchange why not



I was thinking the same thing.  You'd want to book the cheapest Getaway in that case.  But there are also some really nice ones that are tempting.


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder how strong or weak the AC would be.  Some AC's don't pull DVC or Marriotts.  Anyone know?


----------



## carolbol (Sep 24, 2008)

That would be my question also.  Would the AC have the grid that the getaway you purchase have?


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Marriott's Aruba Surf Club !!*

This sounds crazy, but even a 2BR Marriott Aruba during Spring Break is on the list for available units for $1,156.  Imagine getting a price this good AND an AC for future use.



Marriott's Aruba Surf Club - MSU
Mar 08 2009 - Mar 15 2009   268   $1,131.00  $1,156.00  


Terry


----------



## rsackett (Sep 24, 2008)

tashamen said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  You'd want to book the cheapest Getaway in that case.  But there are also some really nice ones that are tempting.



Cheapest I've seen so far was $249 in Fl.

Ray


----------



## rsnash (Sep 24, 2008)

Plus, the ACs cost more the exchange than a regular exchange. Does anyone know the exact amount?


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 24, 2008)

rsnash said:


> Plus, the ACs cost more the exchange than a regular exchange. Does anyone know the exact amount?




Dave's explanation on the Marriott FAQs.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=166867&postcount=5


----------



## rsnash (Oct 29, 2008)

*Another Getaway for AC Bonus offer:*

Here's a new bonus offer from II:



> SPECIAL WILLIAMSBURG OFFER!
> 
> Exchange or Getaway into either The Historic Powhatan Resort (PWP) or Greensprings Vacation Resort (GSS), in Williamsburg, Virginia and get a Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate.
> 
> ...


Ooh, I just reread it, it's not just for a Getaway purchase, but for exchanges into these Williamsburg resorts too. I just have too many vacations already planned.


----------

